# nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

so. ssd ist verbaut und funktioniert. 3. festplatte die nur datenspeicher war funktioniert auch. nur die 2te platte, die das ursprüngliche betriebssystem daruf hatte (vista 64 bit home premium) wir im bios nicht mehr erkannt.

wie bekom ich die zum laufen, sodass ich die ssd einfach abklemme und dann von der anderen platte gebootet werden kann. warum ich das will hat verschiedene gründe. einmal als 2te betriebssystem wenn mal etwas nichtmehr funktioniert. zum anderen weil ich noch div. sachen im alten habe, die ich so ohne weiteres nicht übertragen bekommen.

die 2te platgte ist im ide modus gelaufen, was wohl der grund ist, warum sie jetzt nicht im ahci modus funktioniert. irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

wenn du von der hdd nicht booten willst mmüsste sie auch unter ahci funzen,
nur win auf der hdd kannste dann nicht zuende booten weil er mit nem fehler abbricht, musst dann im bios wieder auf ide gehen!
blöde frage aber haste die alte hdd mit win noch drann gehabt als du auf die ssd win installt hast?!


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

sie wird im moment garnicht erkannt. im bios taucht sie nicht auf.
hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass ich wieder auf ide umschalten muss

nein, die alte hdd war bei der installation der ssd nicht dran. weder am strom, noch am sata anschluss. es haben auch beide hdd´s keinen jumper drauf, was mich auch etwas wundert (oder ist das nur für ide kabel wichtig??)


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

juper haben normalerweise nur die ATA(ide) paltten!(für servicemode geibts teilweise welche aber für anwender uninteressant!)
und die HDD muss auch im bios auftauchen auch jetz im ahci modus!
du kannst halt nur nicht von der hdd booten, habe mich viellicht einwenig missverständlich ausgedrückt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Ne AHCI oder IDE hat nix damit zu tun das sie im Bios nicht mehr erkannt wird. Überprüfe noch mal alle Stecker also Datenkabel und Stromversorgung!


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

kabel alles dran. ich hab sogar ne kassette XD. ja es ist alles dran

edit: wenn ich die ssd ab ziehe, kommt ein bootfehler. welcherw eis ich gerade nicht genau, aber nicht der, dass keine bootfähige platte drin ist


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

@hulkhardy1:genau das will ich sagen!
ich sollte langsam ins bettXD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

@RC Shad0w, das ist ganz übel jetzt, wenn sie nicht im Bios angezeigt wird. Wechsle noch mal den SATA Port von der HDD, nur so zum Test aber mir schwand übles!!!!


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

der port von der hatt ist gleich geblieben. da hat sich nichts geändert.am ersten port meiner anschlüsse war ein externer sata anschluss dran. den hab ich einfach auf dem 2ten controller gelegt.

aber solche probleme hatte ich schonmal. ich konnte z.b. auch keine ide festplatten einbauen. die wurden einfach nicht erkannt und das ging dann bis zum bios reset der spass


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Oo, du darfst nicht einfach einen SATA Port als eSATA benutzen. Mach die mal weg und dann schau obs dann geht. Du darfst nur den speziellen eSATA Port auf deinem Mainboard für die externe nehmen!!!


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

das war original so verkabelt. da hab ich garnichts dran gemacht  ich brauch das teil sowieso nich, genausp wie den 2ten sata controller eigentlich nicht. wenn ich mir platten kauf werden die eingebaut. hab ja noch 8 freie plätze

also daran kann es nicht liegen. vorher sind sie ja auch gelaufen. erst nach dem umstellen auf ahci und der ssd. wie gesagt, hab erst in dem zuge das kabel vom port 1/controller1 an port 1/controller 2 gelegt. um  meine ssd am ersten zu haben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Mach mal alle Laufwerke ab und nur diese eine HDD dran aber wenn sie dann immer noch nicht erkannt wird........puhhh hab da ja einen schrecklichen verdacht!


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

sags halt. nicht um den heissen brei drum herum reden. bis jetzt ging die hdd auch, da mach ich mir jetzt nicht so sorgen rum und wenn ist es auch so

ich werd jetzt trotzdem erstmal in mein nest gehen. wollte schon lange pennen eigentlich


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Naja also wenn die HDD vom Bios nicht mehr erkannt wird ist es eigentlich ne 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit das es den Controller der HDD erlegt hat. Nur in 10% der Fälle kannst du die Platte wieder reaktivieren. Also ich drück dir mal die Daumen vielleicht hast du ja Glück.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*



> Du darfst nur den speziellen eSATA Port auf deinem Mainboard für die externe nehmen!!!



das ja quatsch. nen speziellen eata controller gibts net. der wird genau so an den stink normalen port angeschlossen, wie andere interne platten auch.

Ich würde behaupten, dass liegt an ahci und ide. hab nämlich das selbe problem bei mir, weis allerdings auch wie ich damit umgehen muss 

bei mir ist es so: ich hab ahci aktiviert, da die SSD damit läuft. da ich aber noch ne platte drin habe, auf der xp läuft, muss ich jedes mal vorher auf ide umstellen und neustarten damit die platte mit xp erkannt wird (eigl total bescheuert, weil auch nen bench-win7 drauf installiert ist, is aber leider so).

jetzt hab ich so verwirrend geschrieben, dass ich selber net mehr weis, wo dein problem war


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Ne ist net quatsch mit den speziellen eSATA Anschluss auf dem Mainboard aber ich hab heute Morgen echt keine Lust zu diskutieren.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Es geht net darum zu diskutieren, sondern ne Lösung zu finden.
Wenn das jetzt einer liest, der fragt sich: Ja was denn jetzt? Spezieller Anschluss, ja oder nein?
Dann lieber Fakten aufn Tisch und gut is.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Im Prinzip geht es da hast du schon recht aber es muss dabei einiges beachtet werden. 1. es muss AHCI aktiviert sein sonst erlebst du eine böse Überraschung wenn du während dem laufenden Betrieb das externe Laufwerk an und absteckst. 2.die Kabellänge ist begrenzt auf ca. 1m (bitte dann hochwertige Kabel verwenden). 3. der eSATA Port ist robuster ausgelegt auch von der Abschirmung her so das du auch längere Kabel nehmen kannst.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

1. puh kann sein, weis ich net, ob ahci bei meinem Gigabyte Board aktiviert war. Seit der SSD isses eh immer an 

2. Meinste das intere, oder das externe Kabel, oder insgesamt? Mein externes Kabel war nämlich super kurz, nur gute 30cm, wenn überhaupt. Das interne dagegen über 70 (musste ja auch von ganz vorne oben im Gehäuse, nach ganz unten ans MB, und das bei nem Big Tower).

3. was fürn esata Port? Bei mir sehen die alle gleich aus. Asus wie auch Gigabyte. Beim GB halt 6 Orange (Intel Controller) und 2 Lilane (GB Controller). Ähnlich wie beim Asus: 6 Schwarze und 2 Rote; Sata 3gb/s und Sata 6Gb/s. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht, was bei dir der extra esata port sein soll?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Du brauchst dich über Nuyki gar nicht zu beschweren mit dir hat mans auch nicht immer leicht. Ohne AHCI geht es nicht, denn erst dann ist der Port Hot Plug fähig und selbst dann funzt es nicht immer, wenn du es ohne machst schmiert dir das gesamte System ab. Die normala SATA Ports sind etwas anfälliger für Störungen, was da elektrisch andes ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. edit: mit mximal Länge von 1m musst du aber das interne Kabel dazu rechnen, wenn dann insgesamt das Kabel zu lange ist wird das externe Gerät nicht mehr erkannt, da hab ich oben vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

ah wusste net das hot plug ohne ahci net geht.

also wird das kabel wohl unter 1m lang sein, weil bisher alles erkannt wurde.


hmm ja leicht oder nicht. das war wieder nen thema was geklärt werden wollte.
hat doch gepasst. schwer wirds erst wenn wer was behauptet, wenn ich selbst schon das gegenteil bewiesen habe. dann haste viel spaß mich vom gegenteil zu überzeugen  hrhr


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

im ide modus wir die zwar erkannt, aber es dommt dieser fehler:

Status: 0xc0000225


"
                                       Fixed. For those of you that may have the same issue. I had to  disable my primary IDE in BIOS so Vista wouldn't see it and then run the  repair option from the Vista CD. This put the boot files on the C:  drive where they should have been in the first place. I then re-enabled  my IDE drive and all is fine.

Now if I could get Slackware installed on a my Sata drive I'd even be happier."

das kanns ja aber nicht sein. das wäre viel zu umständlich das jedes mal zu machen


----------



## TheEngine01 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

nur mal so.. hatte auch das Prob.. als ich Sata-Platten verbaut hatte.

Es gibt irgendwo im Bios ne Einstellung das der Atapi (IDE) - Anschluss (Controler) als Sata - Anschluss emuliert werden kann.. so hats bei mir dann schliesslich mit Sata und IDE Platten im Sys geklappt..

MfG


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

ja so ist die platte vorher gelaufen. im ide modus. aber selbst wenn ich raid auswähle, was dann sata ist, geht es nicht

das komische ist ja, dass ich die platte abgezogen hatte bei der installation von der ssd. also muss ja noch alles vorhanden sein auf ihr,, was zum booten benötigt wird


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

hast du ne möglichkeit die platte über nen extern usbcontroller anzusteuern?!
dann köntest mal die smart werte auslesen!, oder steck sie mal an die ports die nicht dierekt zum chipsatz gehören(orange und weiß!?) den kann man meisttens im ide mode laufen lassen obwohl die anderen ports mit ahci laufen!


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

über usb? ne, hat nur sata anschluss

k, ich werds mal versuchen. dauert aber etwas bis ich dazu komme


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

du brauchst für usb natürlich nen extra controller, reste einer extern festplatte z.b., aber versuch dich andem anderen controller das is einfacher


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

also festplatte funktioiert noch. ich hab gerade vista gebootet. beide platten hängen am 2te sata controller dran. bootfähige am orangenen, die andere am weißen.

ide modus ist eingeschaltet und ssd ist vom sata kabel getrennt. beim starten mit ssd und ahci wurde die platte nicht erkannt


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

das ist mal echt ne harte nuss...
sag mal, hast du vlt einfach schon mal nen BIOS update durchgeführt?
Kann sein das der bug bereits bekannt ist und dieser schon gepatcht wurde.


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

hab das mit versionnummer 2002 oder so drauf. wenn ich die neuere version nehme, dann kann ich meine oc settings nichtmehr soeichern. das ist ein bekannter fehler


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

Das ist kein Fehler, das passiert wenn zu viele Ram und CPU Updates ins Bios integriert wurden dann ist kein Platzt mehr um Profile ab zu speichern. Das war bei meinem alten Board auch so.


----------



## roheed (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

also bevor wir noch ne woche rumrätseln was es sein könnte würde ich es
einfach zuerst mal mit dem BIOS update probieren. 
WEnns dann geht weißt ja woran es liegt...ob du dann dabei bleibst oder nicht 
steht ja auf dem anderen blatt!
Mein Bios erkennt meine SSD auch nicht wenn ich den controller auf RAID laufen lass
also du bist kein einzellfall mit diveresen SATA probs.


----------



## RC Shad0w (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

also es geht ja nur darum, dass ich die platte nutzen kann bis ich fertig bin. danach könnte ich ja c platt machen. dann müsste es ja auch im ahci modus gehen. es ist halt nur dumm so umständlich wechseln zu müssen

hab bios version 2102 drauf. 2208 und 2209 haben die änderungen: 

Fix system cannot enter S3 mode if USB mouse or keyboard  movement is detected                                                                                 

Enhance the compatibility with Adaptec 29160 SCSI card.

da sind alle downloads, vielleicht seht ihr was ich da noch brauche. aber soweit ist alles installiert:
http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=BxdaHYTJECBvPJ3k&content=download


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

nimm die neuste version beinhaltet alle vorrangegangenen fixes.
und laufen tuts, hab das mobo im htpc, auch auf der version laufen!


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

@ RC Shadow
es werden nicht immer alle fixes in den changelogs aufgeführt, im gegenteil, meistens stehen nur die wichtigstens drinne (oft sogar nur eins).
von daher sollte man updates, die neuer als ein jahr sind, immer drauf machen. oft gehts um neuen bios features, system stabilität und hardwarekompatibilität.


----------



## RC Shad0w (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

ja was mache ich aber mit meinen oc settings? ich weis nicht genau wie das war. entweder konnte ich sie nicht mehr laden, oder speichern. da hatte ich schonmal arge probleme mit, nur ist es schon zu lange her.
und vorallem kann ich dann auswählen, von was ich booten will?? das geht ja dann trotzdem nicht


----------



## RC Shad0w (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

so, es hat lange gedauert, aber jetzt hab ich meine ssd wieder im betrieb. ich hab auch wie mir geraten wurde das neueste bios 2208 drauf von asus. jetzt werden meine oc settings nicht mehr gespeichert und die 3te festplatte mit installiertem vista wird immer noch nicht erkannt.
lol edit:
ich seh gerade, dass die 3te platte erkannt wurde, aber dafür die 2te nicht mehr. also die vista platte ist jetzt da. ich starte nochmal neu und häng die 2te wieder an den ersten sata controller dran. mal sehen was der gute dann sagt.


irgendwie wird immer nur eine hdd erkannt.

die ssd und die vista hdd laufen jetzt im ahci modus. die 2te hdd ist am 2ten sata controller dran (denke ich, müsste ich nochmal genau überprüfen, weil ich 2 mal die selbe hdd drin hab)

wie mach ich weiter?

hab nochmal ein bischen die kabel umgesteckt und jetzt gehts. warum auch immer, aber ich hab das problem mit den oc settings noch.
sie sind im oc profiel gespeichert und ich kann sie laden, aber dann wird das nicht gespeichert und nach dem neustart sind sie wieder weg


----------



## Junkie2003 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

das klingt für mich nach ner leeren batterie, aber da du ja auch problme mit den sata ports hast würde ich fast eher auf einen boadseitigen defekt tippen!


----------



## RC Shad0w (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: nach AHCI Modus und SSD wird alte bootfähige Platte nicht erkannt*

das ist wie ich es schon gesagt habe. mit biosupdate nach 2102 gibts die probleme.


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Fehler, das passiert wenn zu  viele Ram und CPU Updates ins Bios integriert wurden dann ist kein  Platzt mehr um Profile ab zu speichern. Das war bei meinem alten Board  auch so.



und dafür bräuchte ich eine lösung. mein profiel ist ja in dem asus oc profiel, wo man 2 stück speichern kann noch drin, aber nach dem laden und neustarten des pc´s wurde es nicht übernommen.


----------

